# NYC aikidokas



## brothershaw (May 26, 2005)

Any Aikidoists in the NYC area up for a very friendly, emphasis on friendly exchange/interaction?  My experience is in chinese martial arts and filipino martial arts.
Not trying to prove anything, just to looking expand my experiences with people from other styles and ways of movement. NOT looking for a sparring match.


----------

